# OFA scared me!



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Sent out Flash's prelims last Monday. What do I get this Monday? His xrays returned to me and results. I was expecting it to take much longer than that so I was scared! Hips, GOOD, elbows, free of ED.









Only 13 more months before I can be nervous all over again...


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

WOOO HOOOOO


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Outstanding news!!!!!

I am impatiently waiting on neutering Havoc to do his xrays.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

The prelim's are quick to come back.. It's the official ones that take FOREVER..

Congrats on the OFA good!!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Wooooot! Congrats on the prelims, sounds great! Thanks for OFA'ing.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

This is nice. My dog, Timber, had a preliminary OFA whom he experienced vet said was a solid good. 

The initial OFA was fair. So now we do the final stuff, and the Vet who insists he is cnservative kees saying Timber wil be a good.

We shall see.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Great News


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Great News Indeed!!! Congratulations.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

WOOHOO...that's wonderful news!!!


----------

